# HELP! Smoking pump



## NoDamnBasement (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone with the Harbor Freight 2.5CFM vacuum pump have an issue with smoke coming from the air exhaust port on top of the unit when pulling a vacuum? Oil level where it should be.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 14, 2012)

NoDamnBasement said:


> Anyone with the Harbor Freight 2.5CFM vacuum pump have an issue with smoke coming from the air exhaust port on top of the unit when pulling a vacuum? Oil level where it should be.


 
That is a typicall problem with oil filled pumps ! 
It is best to get youself a oil free vacuum pump and you will never run into this issue again.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2012)

Totally agree, go oiless! The others smoke and spit oil.


----------



## NoDamnBasement (Nov 14, 2012)

Any suggestions on a pump in the $100 range, will be boxing the smoking pump back up and returning it to harbor freight tomorrow, only had it two days, used to filter 6 gallons of wine, and filled house with smoke. What a POS! Lesson learned.


----------



## dralarms (Nov 15, 2012)

Well, the allinonewinepump is only 195. But well worth it. The way it is setup you can rack, filter, and bottle. I finally broke down and got one and have been kicking myself for not doing it sooner.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 15, 2012)

As said above. Other then that you could get a medical aspirator on ebay but then you have to deal with getting all the other stuff together. If you go that route a schucco, contemporary, or equivalent with nw hoses and new overflow canister works great. The All In One will take up a lot less space and most of us are pressed for space in our wine making areas and dont want to go to 3 places looking for all the stuff to make an aspirator vacuum pump work but they are the next best thing and work great. I used to sell these on here complete and ready to do all but it was too much of a hassle.


----------



## UBB (Nov 15, 2012)

ALLINONE and never look back. IMO it's a must have for any home wine maker.


----------



## BobF (Nov 15, 2012)

I set up an aspirator pump for vacuum before the AIO was available. It works great, but was a pain getting everything together. Had the AIO been around at the time, I would have gone that route. If/when my aspirator ever gives up, that's while I'll be replacing it with.


----------

